# Dipping chocolate



## scj (Aug 2, 2006)

I was wondering if anyond had a recipe for making a dipping chocolate. I want it to have similar properties as the kind that Smuckers makes called Hard Shell and the type that Dairy Queen uses to dip their ice cream cones. I would like it so that when you take something cold and dip it into the chocolate it hardens.

Or can you buy it anywhere in bulk?

Thanks.


----------



## amber (Aug 2, 2006)

scj said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyond had a recipe for making a dipping chocolate. I want it to have similar properties as the kind that Smuckers makes called Hard Shell and the type that Dairy Queen uses to dip their ice cream cones. I would like it so that when you take something cold and dip it into the chocolate it hardens.
> 
> Or can you buy it anywhere in bulk?
> 
> Thanks.


 
I asked the same question.  You can buy it at your local store.  It comes in a container where you can re-heat it in the microwave. It works great!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2006)

Step One:

Melt 12 ounces of chocolate chips with a tablespoon of shortening. 

Step Two:

Dip stuff in it.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 2, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Step One:
> 
> Melt 12 ounces of chocolate chips with a tablespoon of shortening.
> 
> ...


 
Now Andy, Lets not get too complicated here.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2006)

I do tend to be a little long-winded...


----------



## scj (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you. I think with a little work even I might be able to handle that one. 


Now to add another question to it. A lot of ice cream bars pretty much have a thinner coating of chocolate on them rather than a thicker one. What can be done to thin the mixture out a little bit so the coating is more on the thin side? Add a little milk maybe?

Thanks again.


----------

